# My betta fish is suffering from Dropsy and hasn't eaten.



## nighthawkcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

I've had my first betta fish for 3 years now, in a fairly large bowl and suddenly last Saturday he became slightly bloated. He wouldn't eat and I wasn't sure what was wrong, but I thought nothing of it, so I decided to not to try to feed him for the day. On Sunday, I did my 100% water change again, like I do every week, but I could see him a lot clearer and he looked very bloated. It was late at night, so I decided to wait until the morning to do something, but in the morning he looked terrible. His scales were slightly pointing out (pineconing?) and he was so bloated he started swimming sideways and backwards. He was also extremely scared of my finger, which he would always swim to when I'm feeding him. 

After reading online, pine coning seemed to be the final stage and there was nothing I could do. I suspected it was due to poor water conditions.

It's thursday and he's still alive, his colour is very dull, his scales are sticking out and he won't eat, barely swim. I was wondering if there was anything I could do in any hopes of saving him.

Housing 
What size is your tank? A large bowl
What temperature is your tank? Room temperature
Does your tank have a filter? No, had plants in the past
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3-5 pellets twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Around every week, maybe 2 weeks once in a while
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 95-100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Only Topfin betta water conditioner 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? No

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Bloating, pale and pineconing
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Slow, won't eat, scared of my finger or anything moving
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 6 Days ago
Have you started treating your fish? Sadly, no 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? About 3 years old


He's a recent picture of him, he looks really sick.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

nighthawkcanada said:


> I've had my first betta fish for 3 years now, in a fairly large bowl and suddenly last Saturday he became slightly bloated. He wouldn't eat and I wasn't sure what was wrong, but I thought nothing of it, so I decided to not to try to feed him for the day. On Sunday, I did my 100% water change again, like I do every week, but I could see him a lot clearer and he looked very bloated. It was late at night, so I decided to wait until the morning to do something, but in the morning he looked terrible. His scales were slightly pointing out (pineconing?) and he was so bloated he started swimming sideways and backwards. He was also extremely scared of my finger, which he would always swim to when I'm feeding him.
> 
> After reading online, pine coning seemed to be the final stage and there was nothing I could do. I suspected it was due to poor water conditions.
> 
> ...


I know most cases of dropsy don't make it, but there are more experienced members who may be able to assist you with medication.

However, the way you have been keeping him may have contributed to his demise. A large bowl might work for housing a betta if it is at least 2.5 gallons, but if you are not sure how big it is, it's probably not big enough. Also, Bettas are tropical fish, and do need a heater to keep their temp at an ideal of 79 or 80. Room temperature(usually about 70 or so) is very cool to a Betta and will slow their metabolisms and give them lethargy, while also making them prone to sickness. 

Also, I do not think, IMO, that one 100% water change is enough for am uncycled tank or bowl. I have an uncycled 5 gal and I do two 50% and one 100% changes a week. It keeps me at ease knowing there is no danger of ammonia build up. Seachem Prime is also a better conditioner because it temporarily gets rid of ammonia.

Hopefully somebody will be able to help you save your poor buddy


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Yes. He has dropsy. Do you have any Kanaplex? If not, I'd recommend calling around to pet stores tomorrow to see if anyone has it. Very few pet stores carry it, you'll likely have to purchase it online. If you do, you'll want to overnight it because I doubt he'd survive the time it takes for it to ship regularly. Let us know if you can't get Kanaplex. There are other meds you can try, but Kanaplex is the best. 

I would start with an Epsom salt treatment. At this point, I'd jump it up to 3 tsp per g. Epsom salt helps encourage the release of fluids (dropsy is fluid retention as organs fail). Predissolve the Epsom salt and then add it to his tank. How stressed does he get during water changes? If he handles them okay, I'd do 100% every day, if not, I'd do 50% changes every day. Replace the amount of salt you take out (i.e. you take out 1 g of water, replace that g with 3 tsp Epsom salt). 

You really need to get him a heater. Stable temps are important for healthy fish, but for sick fish it is of the utmost importance. I have heard of people raising the temp to between 82f-84f with dropsy, I never have myself. But, I've only saved one with dropsy before. My normal temp range is around 78f-80f


----------



## nighthawkcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks, I really appreciate the help.
My dad is driving home from work and I got him to get some epsom salt. The local PetSmart said that they didn't have anything to help at this stage.
I probably won't be able to get Kanaplex. All they did suggest was an "API Guide Fish Problem Solving General Cure" (http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/disease...6-5112949/cat-36-catid-300009?_t=pfm=category)

I don't really have anything to heat my fish's bowl up at the moment, do you think it would be a good idea to place him in the bathroom and raise the temperature up a little?

Also, about the water changes, the one I did on Sunday was extremely hard, he seemed really stressed out about it. I'll try to do a 50%, but I'm sure he'll get really stressed out by just being so near him.

Thanks again.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

nighthawkcanada said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate the help.
> My dad is driving home from work and I got him to get some epsom salt. The local PetSmart said that they didn't have anything to help at this stage.
> I probably won't be able to get Kanaplex. All they did suggest was an "API Guide Fish Problem Solving General Cure" (http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/disease...6-5112949/cat-36-catid-300009?_t=pfm=category)
> 
> ...


The temp needs to be maintained, and stable. Fluctuations will make it worse. Unless you can maintain the temp in the bathroom, I'd leave him where he is. But, I would recommend going to the pet store to get a heater. You can get small heaters for small tanks/bowls at PetSmart. 

Make sure the ES is pure ES without any additives. Make sure the ES is completely dissolved before adding it to the water. Usually I'll put it into a bottle of water and shake it until it's dissolved. 

Hmm... I'll have to go through my antibiotics research (maybe LBF will join this conversation LBF knows antibiotics better than me). I keep my own records of what I can use to treat things, and I only have kanaplex listed for dropsy. I made notes don't use Maracyn I or II, or API Eyrthromycin.


----------



## nighthawkcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

I really feel like putting him to sleep after looking at older pictures of him compared to how much suffering he is going through now.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

While dropsy is usually fatal, there is still the chance he could pull through. You haven't even tried to treat him at this point. And, he's sick because of poor care. Improving your care of his will improve his chance at survival. You need to get a heater, and start treating him.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I am sorry you feel euthanasia may be necessary. While I do agree you may yet be able to save him I do know that if a decision needs to be made it is best to do it with dignity.
To that end (and with my fingers crossed you WILL NOT need this information) I do suggest clove oil and cold/icy water. Cold water will slow his system down painlessly until he falls asleep and clove oil will help him along the rest of the way to the rainbow bridge. 

I have my fingers crossed tight he makes it!


----------



## nighthawkcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you. He's still striving, but I doubt he'll make it.

I've tried my best of trying to heal him, but without antibiotics or actual medicine, I can't really do anything. It's really unfortunate that I could save him, however I'm too young to drive to the local pet store, and my parents feel it is unnecessary to let me get medication for a "$5 fish".


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Try crying more? 

I'm really sorry honey, that is so unfortunate 
Have they seen him...? Cause saying 'hey ma my fish is sick' has a lot less impact than 'look at this monstrosity of a sick fish!'...
Again, really really sorry you have to see your fish suffer.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Nighthawk, I'm so sorry. It sounds like you are doing the very best you can for your little buddy. I've tried to treat fish with dropsy with Kanaplex, warm water, epson salts, vitachem, almond leaves.... Unfortunately nothing has worked for me It's a tough condition.


----------



## nighthawkcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

They've seen him. I won't stop talking about him, but they're okay with him dying now. 

Thank you, though.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

... Well that says a lot about them =/ 
Don't feel bad about 'moving on' to a new fish once you feel ready. You're not expected to mourn for like years or anything.


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

;-; Poor Betta buddy. I hope that he'll either survive or pass away peacefully.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

nighthawkcanada said:


> They've seen him. I won't stop talking about him, but they're okay with him dying now.
> 
> Thank you, though.


I would recommend sitting down with them and pointing out that they let you take on the responsibility of a fish, and therefore need to allow you to see this responsibility through. That includes treating him for illness. I would say something like, "What kind of example is this setting for me? When things get hard give up on your responsibilities?"


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

that's unfortunate that he has dropsy. ive been down that road before. I don't meant to gloat or anything like that but my betta Halloween that recently passed from old age, he did recover from dropsy with the help of a Maracyn 2 dose a month before. his belly was just as big the pic in the first post. it miraculously worked within 2-3 days as I had already prepared myself for his passing.

I understand the fish med issue with the parents. my parents do understand my feelings though I don't they'd bother to try them if they had an average interest in fishkeeping. I do hope you can get meds for your fish without much trouble before its too late.


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

If you get a new betta consider keeping him in a better environment and you most likely won't run into this issue. They can only live in a non-heated, non-filtered bowl for so long.

Sorry about your troubles.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry.  I lost both of my bettas to dropsy. I really hope yours manages to pull through. It's hard to watch, especially with knowing there isn't much you can do to help.


----------



## nighthawkcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. Red passed away yesterday at night. He fought as hard as he could and would come up for air right until the last moment.


----------

